# Advice on Updating a '94 Cannondale Super V 3000



## marshcroft (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have always wanted a Cannondale Super V 3000 added to my collection, and the other day I finally found one, I will have it on Tuesday 

As most old bikes some work is required, the rear shock needs to be replaced, I have a spare Fox alps 5 for it already, although from most reports state its a poor shock. I also want to update the brakes.

Can anyone give me some advice on what updates I can do to the bike, would there be anyway of installing full disc brakes? is there a much better rear shock to get over the fox alps I already have etc etc.

Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

you need to measure the shock length and stroke of the stock shock... and see what current shocks fit it.. I doubt you can fit discs on it since I remember the swingarm to be quite big to use something like an A2Z adapter..but this is just a guess...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In my personal opinion...if you've always wanted an old V3000...and thats whats coming...then thats what you should ride.

To get one and put all new parts on it....why not just buy a new Cannondale?

Your buying this bike for the nostalgia. 

Its doubtful that it's suspension performance is better than anything in the current Cannondale line up, so you basically trying to make an old bike modern...



But at the end of the day, its your bike to build as you want.
I like my personal bikes period correct, so I'm bias...take it for what it's worth.



Do post pictures though!


----------



## marshcroft (May 11, 2007)

Rumpfy,

I do agree with what you say to keep it standard. I am not trying to pimp up the ride or anything. Cannondale specify that the Fox Alps 5 r is the replacement shock to use for the rear and I have that in place due to Cannondale saying this. Although that being said after reading about the shock I found out that most people seem to think its a very bad shock, hence asking for advice on a suitable replacement. I also need to change the brakes, while I could go for the same brakes to replace being the force 40, again most people seem to think that whilst they have amazing stopping power for the day there are better alternatives, I could stay with a v-brake, but I thought someone may have any knowledge about upgrading a v3000 to full discs or just a front disc. I do want to keep it as standard as possible but any minor upgrades would only benefit my ride.

Thankyou for your responce and also crisillo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

marshcroft said:


> Rumpfy,
> 
> I do agree with what you say to keep it standard. I am not trying to pimp up the ride or anything. Cannondale specify that the Fox Alps 5 r is the replacement shock to use for the rear and I have that in place due to Cannondale saying this. Although that being said after reading about the shock I found out that most people seem to think its a very bad shock, hence asking for advice on a suitable replacement. I also need to change the brakes, while I could go for the same brakes to replace being the force 40, again most people seem to think that whilst they have amazing stopping power for the day there are better alternatives, I could stay with a v-brake, but I thought someone may have any knowledge about upgrading a v3000 to full discs or just a front disc. I do want to keep it as standard as possible but any minor upgrades would only benefit my ride.
> 
> Thankyou for your responce and also crisillo.


I can understand retro-fitting a better shock...the brake upgrade too.

From your original post, I thought you were going to have a clean stock bike show up, only for you to gut it for all new parts...but I get what you're saying with the brake and shock upgrade and leaving most of it stock. Sounds like a good plan if you plan on riding it with regularity.

Again, do to it whatever you feel you need to do to the bike that will result in you riding it more. :thumbsup:


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

i have to agree. keep it a 94. if you want discs, you can find like a 99 V with disc brakes. and make it a uber super v with a jekyll rear arm for more travel.


----------



## marshcroft (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

Ok I finally have my Super V 3000, I am keeping it as standard as possible now, I have just tuned all the brakes, new cables etc etc and it is getting there.
My only issue if the rear shock, the one on I believe was the original shock from Cannondale, and I managed to get a Fox Alps 5R which is what Cannondale suggested to get, however it doesnt fit, the top of the shock needs to fit around the frame with the bolt going through, where as the Fox Alps I have is designed to slot into the frame or a bracket. Does anyone know if I just need an adapter to make it fit, or is there any other shock that I can get to fit?

Thanks in advance.
I can post photos if it helps.


----------



## marshcroft (May 11, 2007)

Here is a link to a photo of another Super V 3000, you can see how the rear shock is mounted.

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1994_Cannondale_Super_V_3000.htm


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

marshcroft said:


> Does anyone know if I just need an adapter to make it fit, or is there any other shock that I can get to fit?


You are in the "needle in a haystack" area. If you want to do it right, just keep searching. There are no real alternatives. While I'd never say that no-one makes a new version of that shock, I'm pretty confident, none exist. Ebay, call older Cannondale shops, etc. Or, buy a whole frame/bike, for it's working parts.... Possibly send your existing one to HippieTech? Can't recall if they are still doing good work, or not though, anyone? I'd run the Force 40's too, they work great, and allow you to run old school cantis. My first ever full squish ride, was on a purple rig much like the one First Flight has, ah, memories:thumbsup:

BTW, hows the Headshock feel? If you need help on that, let me know, I've dealt with one or 5000 of those


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Not to be a vulture or anything, but if that Alps5 is 135mm or so eye-to-eye, I think it might fit my '96 Super V Active. Nobody will rebuild my Alps4, so it's either find a decent/NOS Alps or spend $200 on a Cane Creek.

Oh yeah, I would keep the bike relatively stock too. My SV still has cantis, as do the rest of my rides =).


----------



## marshcroft (May 11, 2007)

I have 2 of them, and will measure them and let you know the size. They are pretty useless to me so I was going to put them on ebay next week, but you can have first dibs on it.


----------



## digg714 (Jan 4, 2011)

Solution - not sure if anyone cares but i've been reading way too much through these forums on bikes, since i've just purchased a cannondale v 3000 from ebay with that rear shock being fox alps4 however my shock as well doesn't work.. it' can't contain the preassure or for the most part it just sags . Anyways, I think my bike is a 2002 model on my frame is says SuperActive with the front fork being HeadShok , SuperActive Fatty or something like that. .... researching is a pain sometimes.. anyways to make a long story short. i bought my cannondale right b4 christmas.. for $355. i'm not sure if that's a bargain but the rear shock doesn't hold air so.. i finally called "Risse" i think someone mentioned him earlier as well..(thats actually why i called). and apparently his shock fits on the cannondale v 3000 the i2i measurements are similar is what he said. he said both the astro 5 and the genesis fit . he said the shock should receive maintenance after 400 hours of use or about 5 years, i'm guessing this also depends on the terrain u ride etc... I'm not sure if i should buy one but after all the reading i can't clearly identify which shocks clearly fit this frame.. i obvioiusly need to post, as i am now and ask or contact fox or i guess the rebuilder, like Risse which someone above posted a link of as well... Anyways, i'm obviously looking for the cheapest solution.. i might try to open up my alps4 and see i can find a seal or something.. if it's fractured then i'll buy a new shock from risse.. i'll post again with an update.


----------

